# ELGIN TWIN  REAR RACK POD WITH BATTERY TRAY



## kshimp41 (Jul 7, 2022)

Elgin Twin Rear Rack Pod?  I was told pod is a reproduction?  Not sure about battery tray. Pictures attached.


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2022)

$40.00


----------



## kshimp41 (Jul 7, 2022)

Thanks but ND.


----------



## TRM (Jul 7, 2022)

$50


----------



## kshimp41 (Jul 7, 2022)

Thanks but ND


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2022)

$60.00


----------



## The classic roll (Jul 8, 2022)

$80.00


----------



## kshimp41 (Jul 8, 2022)

DEAL!


----------

